# White 2-105



## CircleM98 (Jan 2, 2017)

Seen a White 2-105 on an online auction and have been looking for another tractor for mowing, baling, bush hogging, etc. What are the pros and cons on them? This one has 4600 hours and looks to be in relatively decent condition.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good tractors from what I've heard, no first hand experience.....usually can buy them purty reasonable. Good luck CircleM


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

They're good solid tractors. Grew up driving a 2-85, basically the same tractor minus the turbo on the engine. Biggest downfall would be the dry clutch. Unless you are using it for loader work or a round baler that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Grammy Grouch (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello, new to this forum and White tractors. We bought a 2-110 last summer and it has never started properly. We just bought a new starter and need help on how to install, etc. Do u know of any website that would give some kind of instruction. So far, haven't been able to find anything on utube or google. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Grammy Grouch said:


> Hello, new to this forum and White tractors. We bought a 2-110 last summer and it has never started properly. We just bought a new starter and need help on how to install, etc. Do u know of any website that would give some kind of instruction. So far, haven't been able to find anything on utube or google. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Check your local agco dealer.


----------



## Grammy Grouch (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks...we bought the proper starter for this tractor, fixed some goofy wiring...starts like a charm now as long as it is not -40C.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Just love my 2-105, and I didn't have any issues, running my 4 X 6, Round baler, with it. Have an 8 1/2 foot snow blower on the back of it now, to blow snow with it, and has all kinds of power, for both jobs. 
Just like any other tractor, with a clutch, keep them adjusted properly, all the time, with 3/4s, of an inch, to 1 inch of Clutch pedal free play, and your good, to go.


----------

